# 2021 Mount Diablo Challenge - 10/03/2021 - In Memory of Joe Shami



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The Diablo Challenge returns this year after a break in 2020 due to COVID...

10/03/2021... this year's event will be in memory of Joe Shami. Organized by Valley Spokesmen with Trek as the title sponsor. It's going to be a great race, come and join!






SF Bay Area Cycling Events | Mt. Diablo Challenge


Mt. Diablo Challenge epic. timed cycling event open to all who want to climb Mt. Diablo on October 3, 2021.




www.mountdiablochallenge.org





P.S. I now work for Hyperthreads which is also an event sponsor... I don't get to ride this year because I'll be manning our tent at the post-race Expo, hope to meet some RBR people in person!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

There were a ton of cyclists on Mt. Hamilton Road this past Saturday. Looked like some sort of organized ride. Any ideas what this might have been?


----------

